# Please help me with the disease.



## Double's (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a pair of tinctorius that I have raised since I was a baby. They have been breeding very well and have had no problems. However, the female has been sitting still in the corner since one day, and even though I touched it, it was almost still in a moribund state. So I immersed myself in the almond leaf water halfway and came to my senses. She's been like this all the time, does anyone know about this situation?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please cut and paste the questions into a reply here, and answer them in full:









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Double's (Mar 18, 2021)

1.
What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?

- The dart frogs I raise are tinctorius, and I have been raising them for over a year.

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?

- The temperature is maintained at 22-24 degrees with four analog thermometers. The place of breeding room is always running the air conditioner.

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?

- The lighting in the kennel is a regular LED, and the calorific value is low.

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)?

- Humidity is about 40 - 60%, and a water purifier filter is used for tap water. It automatically sprays 4 times a day for 20 seconds.

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).

- There are 60cm * 5cm ventilation holes in the upper and lower parts, and two fans operate for 30 minutes after misting.

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?

- They eat fruit flies and dust them with repashy calcium. Repassy vitamin A once a month. They are fresh.

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?

- No.

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?

- The female does not move in the corner. But she's not dead. When you wet her body with water, she moves again.

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?

- I've never touched a frog, but I've cut plants. Could Alocasia Toxicity Be the Cause? Is there any way to solve this? Males are healthy.

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.

-


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

In your picture your frog still looks to be a healthy weight and appearance. Does your frog still eat when you add flies into the vivarium?


----------



## Double's (Mar 18, 2021)

tachikoma said:


> In your picture your frog still looks to be a healthy weight and appearance. Does your frog still eat when you add flies into the vivarium?


She had no food reaction in the corner. But after waking up in the water, she started eating flies.


----------



## Bannef (10 mo ago)

Did you ever figure out what was happening to your frog? I wish I could be helpful, I'm a newbie.


----------



## Double's (Mar 18, 2021)

Bannef said:


> Did you ever figure out what was happening to your frog? I wish I could be helpful, I'm a newbie.


She probably went through spawning stress. But she recently got her health back.


----------

